
HMS Terror's 'incredible' condition may offer clues to lost Franklin Expedition - throwaway2048
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/terror-wreck-exploration-franklin-expedition-mystery-1.5252023
======
Ellen_Monp
It makes me wonder how difficult it can be to do diving work in places like
the north of Nunavut. Has anyone in Ycombinator done something similar? How is
it like?

